# Ma anche no



## sabrinita85

Ciao ragazzi,

Sento spesso da alcuni miei amici l'espressione "ma anche no" con un tono difficile da riprodurre nello scritto; per esempio:
_
A- Andiamo al mare, dai.
B- *Ma anche no!*

A- Sei sicuro che ti considerano simpatico?
B- *Ma anche no!*

_Ora ci ho fatto l'orecchio, ma le prime volte mi suonava molto strana come espressione. Inoltre non riesco a capire dove sia finita l'economia di linguaggio, visto che basterebbe rispondere un semplice "no" invece di dire tutta questa pappardella.

Le mie domande, quindi, sono queste: 
*Si usa in altre parti d'Italia? Dove?
Vi sembra normale come espressione?
È corretta in italiano?*


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

*E' *un'espressione che si usa nel linguaggio colloquiale, io vivo nel nord e qui l'ho sentita usare spesso; penso che non regga tanto il discorso dell'economia di linguaggio, perchè rispondendo con un semplice no verrebbe a mancare l'enfasi di questa espressione che è volutamente un po "pesante" dal punto di vista dell'italiano. Non so se sia grammaticalmente corretta, mi hai fatto venire dei dubbi...ma è normale, nel senso di normalmente usata in molte città =)


----------



## MAVERIK

Qui da noi non si usa . Mai sentita un'espressione del genere. A parer mio non sembra neanche molto corretta, ma non sono un esperto.


----------



## Zena_101

In un altro forum da me frequentato, un amico casertano la usa spesso.
In genere la usa per sottilineare il fatto che: "Una cosa potrebbe anche essere, *ma anche* *no*n essere". In genere non la trovo una forma scorretta, forse un po' pesante.

Esempio:

A - Questo libro potrebbe essere considerato tra i migliori dell'anno.
B - Ma anche no.


----------



## sabrinita85

IlPetaloCremisi said:


> espressione che è volutamente un po "pesante" dal punto di vista dell'italiano.





Zena_101 said:


> In genere non la trovo una forma scorretta, forse un po' *pesante*.


In che senso _pesante_?


----------



## Zena_101

Pesante, perchè, come è già stato detto, basterebbe dire "No" e tutto il resto parrebbe superfluo. Pesante perchè non di uso comunissimo e quindi non "orecchiabile", per la poca musicalità della frase.
Però se si ritiene possa essere utile per dare all'espressione un senso più ampio del semplice "No", allora la sua funzionalità è maggiore.
Ciao.


----------



## sabrinita85

Zena_101 said:


> Pesante, perchè, come è già stato detto, basterebbe dire "No" e tutto il resto parrebbe superfluo. Pesante perchè non di uso comunissimo e quindi non "orecchiabile", per la poca musicalità della frase.
> Però se si ritiene possa essere utile per dare all'espressione un senso più ampio del semplice "No", allora la sua funzionalità è maggiore.
> Ciao.


Ah ok! Capito!


----------



## dianes

Dalle mie parti invece diaciamo "..anche no" in tono ironico, quando in realtà si vorrebbe dire un "assolutamente no" e così scherzosamente si vuol far passare come una possibilità un "no" che invece è certo.

Per esempio:
Potresti lavorare anche domani invece di andare al mare.
Risposta: ANCHE NO..


----------



## sabrinita85

dianes said:


> Dalle mie parti invece diaciamo "..anche no" in tono ironico, quando in realtà si vorrebbe dire un "assolutamente no" e così scherzosamente si vuol far passare come una possibilità un "no" che invece è certo.
> 
> Per esempio:
> Potresti lavorare anche domani invece di andare al mare.
> Risposta: ANCHE NO..


Dalle tue parti, che sono anche le mie! 

Sì, in effetti l'espressione è con o senza il "ma".


----------



## stella_maris_74

La prima volta che ho sentito quest'espressione, la profferivano i ragazzacci della Gialappa's Band (per gli stranieri: trio di comici italiano), e da allora non faccio che sentirla ovunque.
Non saprei dire, però, se il non averla mai incontrata prima di quel momento dipenda dal fatto che sono stati loro a "lanciarla" come tormentone o semplicemente che non era in uso dalle mie parti (centro-sud).

Ciao 

dani


----------



## daniele712

Si usa dalle mie parti? Un pochino, ma non troppo.
Sembra normale come espressione? Mi sembra un espressione enfatica e abbastanza simpatica.
Italiano corretto? Direi assolutamente no, ma se continua a riscuotere successo potrebbe diventarlo. Mi ricorda un pò 'magari' che  ormai è 'codificato' e  pienamente accettato  nonostante abbia costruzioni particolari ( magari non ce la fa -> spero proprio che non ce la faccia . magari no --> stesso uso di 'ma anche no'  e ci sarebbero altri esempi).

Daniele


----------



## irene.acler

Qui dalle mie parti si usa molto spesso. A me suona bene, forse perché qui è molto diffusa e ormai ci ho fatto l'orecchio!
Se sia corretta o no, questo non lo so dire con certezza..


----------



## MünchnerFax

stella_maris_74 said:


> La prima volta che ho sentito quest'espressione, la profferivano i ragazzacci della Gialappa's Band (per gli stranieri: trio di comici italiano), e da allora non faccio che sentirla ovunque.


Supporto l'ipotesi del tormentone, l'espressione è stata usata in tempi non sospetti anche da altri personaggi televisivi.


----------



## iaiax

Io (a Milano) non l'ho mai sentita, forse perché non guardo la televisione.
Iaia


----------



## kdl77

Io lo uso spesso, scherzando con i miei amici e in contesti informali e poco controllati. Non lo userei affatto in uno scritto più o meno formale.


----------



## SunDraw

Confesso che la risposta colloquiale "ma anche no" mi giunge nuova, e non ne ho ancora, leggendovi, afferrato l'uso.
Vale forse un "ma no, dai", "ma va'!", "ma cosa dici?!", "ma per favore!", "ma non esiste!" oppure il meridionale "ma quando mai?!"?
O altrimenti "forse che sì forse che no"?
Va detto con enfasi, o con tono ironico, o strascicando o che ne so?


----------



## onietta

Io non l'ho mai sentita. Non la trovo nemmeno molto corretta.


----------



## koraz

kdl77 said:


> Io lo uso spesso, scherzando con i miei amici e in contesti informali e poco controllati. Non lo userei affatto in uno scritto più o meno formale.



Sì, sono d'accordo.
Ormai la uso frequentemente anch'io con gli amici, ma non è da usare in ambiti formali.

Io la vedo come una forma di negazione più forte, come dire "assolutamente no", utilizzata però in situazioni divertenti

esempio:
hai fame?
no.

ci buttiamo giù da un ponte..?
ma anche no...

non so se ho reso l'idea, in fin dei conti non è chiaro neanche per me


----------



## gabrigabri

A Torino si usa. Ha lo stesso significato di "non per forza".

A me piace molto!!


----------



## riccardo 1956

*T*ormentone, ne son certo, "ma anche no", direi che una frase così costruita non ha senso, stiracchiandola un poco può essere meno scorretta in contrapposizione al "si" affermativo, "sei alto? si ma anche no"*.*
*D*a notare che impostata correttamente verrebbe fuori, "sono alto ma anche basso, *e* mi fermo* c*omincio ad essere confuso*.*


----------



## obbe

*S*inceramente ho iniziato a sentire questa frase dopo uno dei mini-film di *M*accio *C*apatonda mandati in onda su *I*talia1 a *M*ai dire lunedì, e credo che sia questo che abbia spinto molti ad usare questa frase*.* *D*ifatti tra i miei amici la usiamo qualche volta con tono molto ironico, ad esempio: per me quella ragazza è carina e l'altro risponde: ma anche no!   come a voler dire: ma sei cieco?, è brutta


----------



## Silvia10975

koraz said:


> Sì, sono d'accordo.
> Ormai la uso frequentemente anch'io con gli amici, ma non è da usare in ambiti formali.
> 
> Io la vedo come una forma di negazione più forte, come dire "assolutamente no", utilizzata però in situazioni divertenti



Sono d'accordo con te. Si usa abbastanza qui e il tono rende più forte la negazione. Grammaticalmente non mi sembra corretta, ma si sa che nel linguaggio colloquiale diversi termini usati non lo sono!
 Silvia


----------



## rifrif

Confermo il tormentone della Gialappa's Band alle prese con il mago Forrest e l'unico significato che può avere è  un ironicissimo secco e diretto NO!
nel senso di " che cavolo stai dicendo?"     "è aasurda la tua proposta"   
"è sciocca la tua idea"  "non farei mai una cosa simile"   
"ci buttiamo da un ponte?  Ma anche No!!"
Andiamo a piedi in Tanzania?  Ma anche No!!"


----------



## ::Francesca::

obbe said:


> *S*inceramente ho iniziato a sentire questa frase dopo uno dei mini-film di *M*accio *C*apatonda mandati in onda su *I*talia1 a *M*ai dire lunedì, e credo che sia questo che abbia spinto molti ad usare questa frase*.* *D*ifatti tra i miei amici la usiamo qualche volta con tono molto ironico, ad esempio: per me quella ragazza è carina e l'altro risponde: ma anche no!   come a voler dire: ma sei cieco?, è brutta




E' un'espressione salita alla ribalta abbastanza di recente e ho notato l'allargarsi a vista d'occhio del suo uso.
Può essere utilizzata con accezione ironica o semplicemente per dire *NO!* (una specie di rafforzativo di _no_).
In un forum da me frequentato qualcuno ha aperto un thread dando un link e invitando la gente a visitarlo dicendo "_venite a dare un'occhiata_". Il mod ha risposto "*ma anche no*!" togliendo il link e chiudendo la discussione. Bello! 

In ogni caso, Maccio Capatonda rulez.


----------



## _forumuser_

Mai sentita (niente tv italiana). Sarei curioso di conoscere l'intonazione. Non riesco a immaginarla.


----------



## Juri

Non definirei tanto _meridionale_ il_"Quando mai!"_
A Roma la sentivo ogni giorno!
Il _Ma anche no_ in Veneto e' _Magari no._


----------



## Trinit

Si usa tra amici, per scherzare e non credo che nel senso in cui viene usata piu frequentemente sia corretto. 
xxx xxxx



> *I link a contenuti video non sono permessi!* Regole speciali per *link a videoclip e contenuti multimediali*
> E poi siamo nel forum Solo Italiano: niente inglese, qui.


----------



## JanieJones

Si usa in senso ironico, come dire "ma che proposte fai?! ovvio che non lo facciamo!"


----------



## Linnets

La locuzione oggetto di questa discussione, da relegare all'italiano gergale o colloquiale, sebbene lanciata presumibilmente dalla Gialappa's Band, può essersi rafforzata nell'uso durante la campagna elettorale di Veltroni, quando _ma anche... _è stata una delle espressioni più citate da vari comici come Crozza per enfatizzare il fatto che il PD era un partito diviso e senza una linea politica definita.


----------

